# Limit no 2.



## hartley353 (Nov 8, 2013)

It never ceases to amaze me how watches manage to survie so long in near Immaculate condition. This Dennison star cased movement shows very litlle damage.

A strip clean and polish has been all that was required., with normal lubrication.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice :yes:

Perhaps they have lasted because some of them have been sat in a drawer or hidden away in a box in the loft for decades as people moved over to wrist watches. My 1890's Elgin doesn't look like it has been used since 1900 :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Simply stunning! :thumbsup:


----------



## aball28 (Aug 27, 2018)

Just beautiful. Looks great.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

@hartley353 looks box fresh. I'd have it in a flash :teethsmile:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

nice pocket watch, good restoration. watches stored in damp climates are not do lucky, espescially the pocket watches.


----------



## holg (Aug 12, 2018)

Very impressive, simply stunning pocket watch. Really surprised.


----------

